# Dead Lakes, Wewahitchaka - Info?



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Anyone here with experience fishing the Dead Lakes down at Wewahitchaka? Sure would like to pick your brain! 

On our trip to Talquin this week we did a little recon down to Scott's Ferry on the Chipola River north of Wewa. Located a ramp further downriver that would put us in the Dead Lakes and the state recreation area just north of Wewa is a possibility.

Have never fish there but buddy and I working on a plane to go check it out for a couple of days.


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

Fishwalton ,

I looked at some youtube video's of the dead lakes -that doesn't look like any place i've ever been or seen. I plan on going over later in the year to fish and sight see a little .


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Have hooked up with a guy who lives down there and a buddy and I will be fishing there next Monday and Tuesday. It's a famous fishery for bass, crappie, and bream.... I just haven't fished there before although it's just a two hour drive.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Way back when, my parents almost bought a nice fish camp on the dead lakes with cabins, camp ground, boat launch and docks and a big main house. We took a boat ride around the lake. It looked like an awesome place to fish and they said cabins and docks stayed rented quite a bit. Man I wish they would have bought it. I've always wanted to get over there and see it again after all these years.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Place to stay*



FishinSpot said:


> Way back when, my parents almost bought a nice fish camp on the dead lakes with cabins, camp ground, boat launch and docks and a big main house. We took a boat ride around the lake. It looked like an awesome place to fish and they said cabins and docks stayed rented quite a bit. Man I wish they would have bought it. I've always wanted to get over there and see it again after all these years.


Wish someone had a decent place to stay in or near Wewa. Not much there to attract out of town anglers except the lake. No place to stay so we will overnight in Blountstown and just make the 25 mile drive.


----------



## finsandhorns (Oct 15, 2007)

Dead Lakes is a very hard place to learn how to fish even harder since they took the dam out there are some monster shellcracker there though fish with earthworm deep.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

bring a gps, better yet, bring two gps'. BE CAREFUL!

I have never fished it, but duck hunted it a few times. Not at all difficult to get turned around in there.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

finsandhorns said:


> Dead Lakes is a very hard place to learn how to fish even harder since they took the dam out there are some monster shellcracker there though fish with earthworm deep.



Wish I had fished it before the dam was removed way back when. Have talked to people who did. It must have really been something back in the day. Anyway, will be fishing with someone who knows the lake very well so hoping to at least learn a little about how to get around and what to look for.


----------



## finsandhorns (Oct 15, 2007)

It changes by day I've fished that lake since i was a kid and have done very well and then have caught nothing its changed so much has gotten really dense since it dropped down used to be open from one end to the other now its more like a river with swamp behind the main runs especially up to the north.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

been 40 years since I fished it - I was 11 - HAHA Im probably not gonna be any help!
It was a beautiful lake and I remember a guy that sold shiners that had a pond full of huge bass out back - Me & my dad stopped there for Ice, guy took us out back and threw a couple of his live shiners into the pond and it looked like a school of bluefish attacking! Guy knew how to sell shiners!! Me and Dad left with two dozen !!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Dead Lakes used to be the place in the 60s. My Dad and Grandfather used to fish there a lot. They used to catch the heck out of bass down there.
I fished there some in the 70s but never did that great.
You could get lost in there for sure with all those trees.
I wish someplace around here sold the size shiners you can buy down there.
I imagine Mexico Beach would be a few miles closer to Wewa than Blountstown and the hotels a little nicer.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

welldoya said:


> Dead Lakes used to be the place in the 60s. My Dad and Grandfather used to fish there a lot. They used to catch the heck out of bass down there.
> I fished there some in the 70s but never did that great.
> You could get lost in there for sure with all those trees.
> I wish someplace around here sold the size shiners you can buy down there.
> I imagine Mexico Beach would be a few miles closer to Wewa than Blountstown and the hotels a little nicer.


Right, Mexico Beach is about 5 miles closer than Blountstown but it's south of Wewa....we will be coming in from the north. The Airport Motel at Blountstown is a Mom and Pop operation and dated, but it's clean and has outside power for charging battery. $55 per night is a good rate. The other motel in town is not so hot.


----------



## Baknaction (Aug 3, 2014)

Have stayed at Airport Motel & was pleased with the 2 nite stay a few years back, when a friend & I fished out of Whitehead Landing on the Ochlocknee & fished the Chipola. Had good time catching Shellcracker & Painted Bream. Plan to do that trip again plus fish Pine Log.
Wa
What landing will you be using to fish the Dead Lakes. I may want to try it.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Baknaction said:


> Have stayed at Airport Motel & was pleased with the 2 nite stay a few years back, when a friend & I fished out of Whitehead Landing on the Ochlocknee & fished the Chipola. Had good time catching Shellcracker & Painted Bream. Plan to do that trip again plus fish Pine Log.
> Wa
> What landing will you be using to fish the Dead Lakes. I may want to try it.


We will be using the state recreation area just north of Wewa. After this first trip we will have a better understanding of the area. Have never caught or seen a painted bream in my lifetime, but it sure would be nice to get one. The photos I've seen certainly show they are different than what comes out of the Choctawhatchee River.


----------



## finsandhorns (Oct 15, 2007)

Here's one from last year.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Dang. That's a double titty bream!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*!!*

You can say that again. a whopper! We didn't catch any on our trip but will be going back in May for another shot. Understand fly fishing is good in May and now have someone that will alert me when it starts.


----------



## finsandhorns (Oct 15, 2007)

Hopefully the bite will turn on then we should be there throughout the month as well. Also will be fishing wimico too.


----------

